# Steelhead for dinner



## mr mac (Jun 5, 2010)

A couple of weeks back the wife and I went to the local Costco to pick up some supplies for the homestead and I spotted these.  She said it would be nice to have a smoked steelhead dinner again.  I'm only too happy to oblige!








At $5.99/pound they were a pretty good deal when all other fish is up around $12/pound.













Decided to use the grill instead of the smoker since these fillets will fit without cutting them.







Looks like a good temp to me!  Check with you in a couple of hours!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a great start


----------



## mr mac (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally!  After about 90 minutes we're ready!  Here's the star of the show...







My wife, Chey, went out to her garden and grabbed some fresh asparagus for me to grill...







and some read leafed lettuce and tomatoes to which she added some fresh blackberries and some jarlsberg cheese. 







I mixed up some raspberry dressing with some brown mustard and poured that over the salad.  Pushed it all down with some Boulevard Wheat beer with lemon.







Dinner is served!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 5, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! Fresh asparagus is pretty amazing stuff, The fish looks perfect, great job and beautiful pics!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 5, 2010)

Great job on the fish !!!  I actually like steelhead better than salmon now..Again, great job !


----------



## blacklab (Jun 6, 2010)

JaxGatorz said:


> Great job on the fish !!!  I actually like steelhead better than salmon now..Again, great job !


Nice lookin dinner

Jax I would agree with ya on the steelhead better than salmon. It's just the we people in the NW have this one of a kind fish. It's called SPRING CHINOOK!! and their is nothin better


----------

